# carver heater



## tony (Nov 30, 2009)

i got a question for all you people of knowledge.
we got a 2000 reg bessacarr fited with a carver 5500 turbo fanmaster space heater. i have been in touch with truma who it seems now do carver re using the heater as an overnight supply of heat they say that the heater is so well sealed that it is ok to use overnight.
anyone got any experience of this ie leaving the heater on during the night on gas , any comments please ?
thank you all in advance.
tony


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 30, 2009)

tony said:


> i got a question for all you people of knowledge.
> we got a 2000 reg bessacarr fited with a carver 5500 turbo fanmaster space heater. i have been in touch with truma who it seems now do carver re using the heater as an overnight supply of heat they say that the heater is so well sealed that it is ok to use overnight.
> anyone got any experience of this ie leaving the heater on during the night on gas , any comments please ?
> thank you all in advance.
> tony




We use our Carver overnight on a low flame. The way these heaters work is that the flame is sealed from the inside of the van so fumes are never going to be an issue.
Our only worry is that something falls against or over the heater during the night as its quite close to our bed which is why we prefer to only use a low setting and then with the blower going as this seems to keep the actual fire from getting too hot.

We also fitted a good smoke / co2 alarm.


----------



## runnach (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Tony,

I asked the same question of my dealer. And he echoed pretty much what you were told.

They were of the opinion a coachbuilt is so well ventilated for safety and the gas appliances carbon monoxide poisoing wa highly unlikely. Problems would start when you start covering louvres in doors etcc at night.

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 30, 2009)

tony said:


> i got a question for all you people of knowledge.
> we got a 2000 reg bessacarr fited with a carver 5500 turbo fanmaster space heater. i have been in touch with truma who it seems now do carver re using the heater as an overnight supply of heat they say that the heater is so well sealed that it is ok to use overnight.
> anyone got any experience of this ie leaving the heater on during the night on gas , any comments please ?
> thank you all in advance.
> tony



I can vouch for these being OK to use all the time.

I lived in a touring caravan on a caravan storage site I had for 8 years.  The heater went on in September/October and only went out when I need to swap gas bottles over.  It stayed on day and night until April/May.

One of those winters included 1982 where the outside temp dropped regularly to minus 20C then it was going full belt day and night.

I later lived on another site in a caravan for a year with the same type of Carver heater.

Our Hymer heaters are on at night.  The risk of bedding taking fire by contact with the heater is very remote and you would smell the fabric getting to hot long before it began to char.  

We run our Truma SL 3002 on about 2 or 3 overnight and it is plenty warm enough.  The thermostat is situated near the floor inside the heater casing.

Using the setting 1 to 3 the thermostat senses the floor temperature between 4 and 7 the Blown air must be used.


----------

